# GoBank/Instant Pay



## Chris Moseley (May 29, 2016)

Don't use Instant Pay, and never bank with GoBank. I've had Instant Pay for less than a week and already my account has a block on it, and I'm getting a run-a-round on the phone and by e-mail. I encourage others to write to Uber and try to persuade them to maybe not scrap Instant Pay, just find another bank to use. GoBank is useless, no security, no scruples, and no way in hell I'll use them again.


----------



## Bleek336 (May 16, 2016)

I never had a problem with the instant pay. I transfer the money and withdraw it from the ATM as soon as possible


----------



## mcouberlyft (Jun 1, 2016)

Chris Moseley said:


> Don't use Instant Pay, and never bank with GoBank. I've had Instant Pay for less than a week and already my account has a block on it, and I'm getting a run-a-round on the phone and by e-mail. I encourage others to write to Uber and try to persuade them to maybe not scrap Instant Pay, just find another bank to use. GoBank is useless, no security, no scruples, and no way in hell I'll use them again.


I had the EXACT same thing happen. I cant get anything besides form letter BS replies from the idiot uber drones. They actually had the nerve to tell me that GoBank has a planned outage for maintenance. I called GoBank (at least they have an actual phone number unlike stuber) and they told me that they have nothing to do with it and Uber simply uses them for fulfillment.

I went back to Uber now they claim it is a 'known issue' and that it will be fixed 'within the week.' That was yesterday around 5pm EST. I think that UBER didn't realize how many of us want our GD money and don't want to wait for it. The millions upon millions that they held every week and earned interest on is now drying up and thus they have a cash flow issue. I don't know what possible recourse we have as it is impossible to actually reach a person with a brain or a pulse at Uber.


----------



## mcouberlyft (Jun 1, 2016)

Here is the entire conversation (in reverse order except the last reply, so read from the bottom up). They have NO CLUE what they are doing and making up lies to just mark the issue as "RESOLVED." I keep getting notices that my issue is "resolved" and its just another moron not helping at all.

Hi MCO,

I'm sorry to hear that your payment didn't go through. The most common reason for this is *that your card is not active*. Please reach out to GoBank to confirm your card status: (888) 272-4395.

**Note:** If your payment fails for any other reason, we'll deposit your earnings into your regular checking account within 3 business days.

If we can assist with anything else, please let us know.

Sent by April on Wednesday June 1 2016 7:25pm

PREVIOUS MESSAGES

Hi Maria, can you tell me when this is going to be resolved? I need this money immediately for gas to be able to drive. Thanks for helping.

Sent by MCO. on Wednesday June 1 2016 7:15pm

Sorry to hear that this is taking so long to resolve, MCO. I checked and I see here that this is a known issue on our end and will be resolved within the week. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. If I can help with anything else in the meantime, I'm just an email away.

Sent by Maria on Tuesday May 31 2016 9:15pm

I need instant pay fixed and an explanation for what caused it to be turned off. All your robots keep saying is that there are reviews of my account to which it is IMPOSSIBLE that I did anything wrong. I just want my damn money. It's my money so there should be no reviews needed. You are holding my money hostage to earn interest and that is not acceptable. I need this fixed immediately.

Sent by MCO. on Tuesday May 31 2016 8:54pm

I find it hard to believe that gobank has been doing maintenance for several days and it is still not fixed. I called them and they said you were lying flat out and that they don't do 'maintenance on anything related to uber. This on on uber's side and i need it fixed right away.

Sent by MCO. on Tuesday May 31 2016 3:31pm

Hi MCO,

Sorry for the trouble here with regards to the issue with the Instant Pay.

GoBank is undergoing a planned maintenance. This is the reason why you are unable to access the Instant Pay. GoBank will be working as quickly as possible to restore Instant Pay access. We appreciate your patience and apologize for the inconvenience.

If you have any other questions in the meantime, I'll be more than happy to help.

By the way, if you have time you may visit our website, Uber Movement for updates and FAQs. Thanks.

Sent by Mariah on Tuesday May 31 2016 10:08am

What the heck are you talking about not eligible? I demand that it be turned back on and an explanation given immediately for turning it off. From: Uber Support To: MCO

Sent: Tuesday, May 31, 2016 4:12 AM Subject: Contact us Uber | | | | | RESOLVED | | | Contact us | | | | | | | | |

Hi MCO, We do appreciate your effort in getting in touch with us and giving us the opportunity to address your concerns. I do apologize for the trouble with instant pay and I understand that you want to reactivate it. No worries, I am here to help you get this sorted out. Upon checking on your account, I'm afraid *that you're not eligible for instant pay right now*. *Availability of Instant Pay is subject to change at any time at Uber's discretion.* If Instant Pay is no longer available, you'll be paid weekly between Wednesday and Friday. Hope I was able to give you enough explanation. If you encounter a new concern that needs to be addressed in the future, please do send us a new email anytime. We're here to help. Thank you for your patience and understanding in handling such concern with professionalism. For the meantime, please feel free to visit our help page.

| | | | | | | | Sent by Vicente on Tuesday May 31 2016 8:12am | | Continue this conversation by replying to this email or going to help in the Uber app. | | | | PREVIOUS MESSAGES | | | | |

You actually have the nerve to mark this as resolved? And then say that if there is anything 'ELSE' you can do to help. You don't get to use the word *ELSE *when you haven't done *ANYTHING* previously to 'help.' I demand access to my money immediately. I also want a person who is just not sending form letters out and actually replies to what I said. You did nothing whatsoever to help and have now further infuriated me. FIX THIS. Reactivate the autopay immediately. NOW.

From: Uber Support To: MCO Sent: Tuesday, May 31, 2016 2:26 AM Subject: Contact us Uber | | || | RESOLVED || | Contact us ||| | | || | |

Thanks for writing in, MCO. Sorry about the trouble here. We're here to explain further about your Instant Pay.Eligibility checks for instant pay are ran on a daily basis. Please understand that the status may change.If there's anything else we can help with, please let us know. | | || | | ||

I am a driver and my instant pay was deactivated with zero contact or information as to why. It needs to be reactivated immediately. Your basic and horrible FAQ section does nothing and I need to speak with someone directly not a list of useless FAQs. Uber needs to get a support line as things keep happening that I need assistance with and there is not a way to get help.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Chris Moseley said:


> Don't use Instant Pay, and never bank with GoBank. I've had Instant Pay for less than a week and already my account has a block on it, and I'm getting a run-a-round on the phone and by e-mail. I encourage others to write to Uber and try to persuade them to maybe not scrap Instant Pay, just find another bank to use. GoBank is useless, no security, no scruples, and no way in hell I'll use them again.


They are part of Greendot , don't trust them. Everything and all of a sudden you are blocked. I've lost over $1300 with that company and no way to get it. Look up Greendot complaints on Google , you can read thousands of complaints about the same thing.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Chris Moseley said:


> Don't use Instant Pay, and never bank with GoBank. I've had Instant Pay for less than a week and already my account has a block on it, and I'm getting a run-a-round on the phone and by e-mail. I encourage others to write to Uber and try to persuade them to maybe not scrap Instant Pay, just find another bank to use. GoBank is useless, no security, no scruples, and no way in hell I'll use them again.


Anything that uber is behind is a scam stay away! Instan


----------



## Mr.lover (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm having the same issue now. It's pissing me off big time. Two days of emails and my account says it's not allowed to transfer money because I had a negative balance last week. There is no way in hell this can happen seeing I just cash out what I make. I guess some use the gas card and there were issues with people cashing all their money out and not having enough funds to pay the bill. I frankly could care less if they have issues with those people I'm not one of them. I drive 40 hours a week use my money for tolls and gas and daily expenses. If I don't get my money by tomorrow I will not see it till Wednesday because of their direct deposit system. It's not right for people like myself who take pride in their work to get the run around.


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

U get what u pay for. I told everyone it was too good to be true. Zero fees my a$$. Use trydailypay. By now, you're probably paying more in late rent or cc fees, missing earnings bc no gas, whatever smh smh


----------



## Mr.lover (Jun 3, 2016)

I have never had an issue with it honestly. And frankly I would not even be fighting as much with it had I not just dropped 750 on car insurance this week for six months and other expenses. I am a pretty easy going person honestly. I have 4.93 raiting 648 trips in 9 weeks with uber not including tomorrow and Sunday 570 of them rated and 562 of them are 5 star. I take pride in what I do and enjoy it. But I just want what is mine when it comes to money. Now if they dont give it to me I may not work till Wednesday when I get my direct Below you will find my most recent email back to them.

"No I have called GoBank 2 times they said this is a uber related issue. Many other drivers in my area are having this issue. I ask you to please turn my instant pay back on so I can cash my money out that I earned. Your reason stated is because I had a negative balance last week which is not true. 3 days of run around with responses back that don't address my and other driver issues. If you can not address this I want to speak to someone else either in email of via phone. Let me remind uber again it's my money that i am asking for that I earned. And you can't hold it on false case of I had a negative balance."

10 minutes later I get this

*Nisha N* (Uber)

Jun 4, 03:34 PDT

Hi Dominic,

Thanks for reaching out to Uber, please accept our sincere apologies for the inconvenience you have experienced . However, we are here to assist you with our best available resources.

In order to resolve your query, I have looked into your account and found that instant pay is in positive state and you can use that option.

We can see that there is $$$$$$$ balance available in your account and it may be possible that due to some technical glitch you are not able to transfer it. It may take some time, you will be able to use it.

Hope this helps.

If in case you experience any other issue please feel free to come back to us.

Regards,

my response right away to them....

Sorry to tell you but this is unacceptable. Its been three days that there has been a technical glitch that where I can not get my money that I earned. I have been told 5 different stories as to why I cant get my money. One of those is drivers who have the uber gas card did not have enough to pay the gas bill they owned. That is not my problem. I am a reasonable driver who puts in 40 plus hours a week for uber making your company look good. Check my rides, ratings and reviews. I ask you again to restore my instant pay so I can cash my funds out and go work. I spent 800 this week on car insurance for the next six months, 400 on my car with general repairs. IF this was going to happen you should have told us so I could have planned accordingly. So again I will ask you to turn my instant pay back on so i can get my money and go work. If this can not be addressed with you I understand please give ME the contact information of someone I can speak too. Mind you I just checked my phone and it still shows my account negative balance so you did not fix the issue.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I would stay away from anything Go Bank. I have never heard good things!

I have been using Daily Pay with no problem for the last 8 months. I always get my money on time as promised and their customer support is super quick if you need to change anything.

Message me if you want to try Daily pay out for free for two weeks! (no cancellation fees either)


----------



## Mr.lover (Jun 3, 2016)

this is a issue with uber not go bank. I have not had an issue with go bank at all honestly


----------



## Showfer (Jun 4, 2016)

I transfer my pay to the GoBank card daily. It shows up instantly, I can check it on line and use my card for cash withdrawals at several fee free locations. I don't think I will be able to maintain my gas card because I am not getting enough rides since the pull out of Austin. 100 a month to maintain.


----------



## Mr.lover (Jun 3, 2016)

are you able to do it today?


----------



## Showfer (Jun 4, 2016)

Haven't tried today, but I transferred my earnings from yesterday a few minutes ago.


----------



## Showfer (Jun 4, 2016)

And I just checked and it's on my card already


----------



## Mr.lover (Jun 3, 2016)

My account is closed off by uber for a negative balance from last week. But I dont use the gas card which is the reason why they said I have negative balance. This is driving me crazy


----------



## Showfer (Jun 4, 2016)

So I'm not transferring it to my bank account, just the plastic


----------



## Mr.lover (Jun 3, 2016)

yes Im trying to put in into the go bank uber debit card


----------

